# PH testing your soil is simple and easy. What is your soil testing ?



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*PH testing your soil is easy. What is your soil testing ?*












From what I've been reading pH levels testing is very important

I tested my pH soil level today it was 6.5 this tester is inexpensive and gets good reviews.
​


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for posting that. I would like to soil test my garden for the spring and see where I'm at. I'm guessing right around 6-6.5 based on what has grown successfully in the past, but I plan on transplanting some blueberry bushes into my garden area, along with raspberries, and they'll probably require some amending to change the PH where I intend on planting them.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have never bothered to test mine, I just plant it where I want and watch it grow. I am surrounded by hemlock,fir,pine,alder trees and they tend to make soil acidic so does scotch broom tons of that crap around here too. If you do the lasagna beds they stay balanced all the time and you don't have to add extra stuff to them. they just do things perfect from the get go.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

stephanie said:


> I have never bothered to test mine, I just plant it where I want and watch it grow. I am surrounded by hemlock,fir,pine,alder trees and they tend to make soil acidic so does scotch broom tons of that crap around here too. If you do the lasagna beds they stay balanced all the time and you don't have to add extra stuff to them. they just do things perfect from the get go.












On the right side of the picture you'll see the traditional bed. I have enjoyed the garden so much I started to expand On the left you see I have started to pull up the deeply rooted Weeds they are Loosened but not yet removed I may decide to try The Lasagna bed on part of it I just have to read up on how it's done.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

PHONETOOL said:


> From what I've been reading pH levels testing is very important
> 
> I tested my pH soil level today it was 6.5 this tester is inexpensive and gets good reviews.
> ​


I was able to start a raspberry seed right now it's about 2 inches it doesn't seem to be growing very fast I'm going to move it to a larger pot hopefully that will do it

Any suggestions?

Meant to quote Tammys post


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish I had a suggestion for you. I bought 2 yr old raspberry stalks at a garden show. They produced only a handful of berries this spring, but I just planted them in about May, so was surprised I got any at all. by the end of summer, i noticed quite a bit of new growth and now I'm seeing some smaller shoots coming up from the ground around it. 

what have you mulched around the raspberries? I used some straw and then we had a bunch of trees cut down and I kept all the sawdust shavings from when the wood was cut and split, so I've used that this winter to mulch around it.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

I took a picture of the raspberry sprout today and this is what it looks like after four months leaves look healthy but it just doesn't want to grow I moved it to a larger Plantar and going to wait another month and if it doesn't start growing i will add some organic Fertilizer.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*3-in-1 Moisture Meter with Light & PH Test Function*

3-in-1 feature includes: testing your soil value, soil moisture level, and sunlight level

Keep houseplants, trees and crops healthy

This accurate 3-in-1 moisture meter gives instant results, allowing you to choose the proper soil amendments

No batteries required.

I found this on Amazon for under five dollars that includes shipping. Has anybody tried this ?

Instruction manual pdf >> http://images.harborfreight.com/manuals/97000-97999/97464.pdf
​


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

I was a little skeptical about this tester but it seems to work. Here is picture of the pH test of my soil it looks about 7.5

I have also tested the soil with the capsule pH test kit which shows the same 7.5
​


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of the tester in the water mode it showing my soil is too moist
​


----------

